# imperativo 2-a pessoa do singular (Brasil)



## airosa

Não consigo entender que forma devo usar no Imperativo quando falo com os brasileiros. Como se diz normalmente:

Ve a casa (esp.) - vai ou vá  a casa?
Olha ou olhe, repete ou repita, lê ou leia?

Obrigada.


----------



## willy2008

Depende la persona que uses y el tratamiento que quieras darle (formal o informal),si usas você, ele,ela,debes colocar vai,si usas tu(mas formal) corresponde vá.


----------



## coolbrowne

Lamento, *airosa*, mas a resposta não vai ter aquela clareza ideal. 
 
As duas formas (2ª. e 3ª. pessoa) são usadas. Ha três casos, mais ou menos regionais:

Pessoas que usam o tratamento 'você' e (corretamente) utilizam a 3ª. pessoa nos verbos – Vá, Repita, etc
Pessoas que usam o tratamento 'tu' e (corretamente) utilizam a 2ª. pessoa nos verbos – Vai, Repete, etc
Pessoas que usam o tratamento 'você' e incorretamente utilizam a 2ª. pessoa nos verbos – Vai, Repete, etc
Exempls do caso 1 são os estados do Nordeste. O caso 2 ocorre no Sul e certos estados do Norte (Maranhão, Pará). O caso 3 ocorre em grande parte do Sudeste, certamente no Rio (e nas novelas da Globo ).

Lamento *willy2008* mas aqui estava exatamente ao contrário. O correto é:


willy2008 said:


> ...si usas você, ele,ela,debes colocar *vá*,si usas tu(mas formal) corresponde *vai*.


Para aclarar: en este caso, las diferencias de uso no tienen que ver con formalidad, sino con la ubicación geográfica.


----------



## zefirus

Se me permite, Willy2008, a questão é um pouco mais complicada. Trata-se de uma característica regional. Em Salvador e outras cidades do Nordeste do Brasil, tendem a usar a form "correta" (reconhecida pelos gramáticos): Vá embora, dê uma esmola, chute a bola. No Rio e demais estados do Sudeste, ouvimos mais a forma "errada": Vai embora, dá, chuta... No Sul do país, a tendência é a de obedecer o que você citou (você e tu regendo os verbos), assim mesmo nós diríamos você, ele, ela vai e tu vás. Mas isso ocorre mais no Sul e em Portugal.


----------



## airosa

Zefirus, se entendi bem, se o pessoal é do Río ou São Paulo, é preferível usar a forma de "tu" no Imperativo, embora os trate por "você"?  Ou também é relativo?


----------



## brasileirinho

airosa said:


> Não consigo entender que forma devo usar no Imperativo quando falo com os brasileiros. Como se diz normalmente:
> 
> Ve a casa (esp.) - vai ou vá a casa?
> Olha ou olhe, repete ou repita, lê ou leia?
> 
> Obrigada.


 
Bom, várias explicações acima e não vi a resposta exata da sua pergunta.
O que acontece é que no Brasil não falamos corretamente, ou seja, não seguimos um padrão pessoa/verbo conjugado quando se trata de 2ª pessoa do singular.
Você pode falar do jeito que quiser, seja "Vá para casa" ou "Vai para casa". Ambas estão corretas no Brasil, para a linguagem falada. As questões regionais contam para dizer se em tal lugar se diz um ou outro, como disseram acima.
De forma geral temos que no litoral, no extremo sul e extremo norte se usa o Tu, e no centro se usa Você, no entanto o assunto é muito mais complexo que o simples uso dos pronomes de tratamento.
Abaixo um exemplo de uma frase tipicamente brasileira (do sudeste).

*Vai* pra casa! _Você_ não _pode_ ficar aqui, eu *te* disse.

Note que *vai* é imperativo de Tu, no entanto se usa o Você, com o verbo no presente corretamente na terceira pessoa, e "*te* disse" se refere novamente a Tu, sendo *te* pronome oblíquo de segunda pessoa do singular.


----------



## zefirus

Airosa,

na língua falada você pode usar a forma que desejar, como salientou Coolbrowne.
Em qualquer lugar do Brasil você será (ou tu serás) bem entendido.


----------



## airosa

Muito obrigada a todos por suas respostas.



zefirus said:


> Airosa,
> na língua falada você pode usar a forma que desejar, como salientou Coolbrowne.
> Em qualquer lugar do Brasil você será (ou tu serás) bem entendido.


 
Entendem-me até quando falo portunhol, mas as dúvidas não me fazem nenhum bem: me fazem vacilar, demorar com a resposta - em fim sentir insatisfação. Gostaria de que o que digo soasse correto e, ao mesmo tempo, natural.

Uma pergunta mais. Os professores na escola que tipo de Imperativo usam, correto ou não tanto, quando se dirigem a um aluno?

_Joãozinho, lê o texto_ ou _leia o texto_...

Ou nem para a escola há regra?


----------



## zefirus

Deve haver, sim, uma regra. A que as gramáticas sustentam. Infelizmente o que se ensina na escola e o que se aprende na vida são duas coisas distintas (principalmente no Brasil).


----------



## coolbrowne

Os professores, sendo professores, deveriam sempre utilizar uma forma correta (espero que isto ainda seja verdade ).





airosa said:


> ...Os professores*,* na escola*,* que tipo de Imperativo usam, correto ou não tanto, quando se dirigem a um aluno?


Agora, ambas estas frases _podem_ ser corretas





airosa said:


> _Joãozinho, lê o texto_ ou _leia o texto_...


Para saber qual se aplica é necessário saber qual o tratamento utilizado. 
_Joãozinho, lê o texto_ - no caso de "tu"
_Joãozinho, leia o texto_ - no caso de "você"​Entendo seu dilema,  mas não há uma só forma correta de tratamento no Brasil. Depende da região desse imenso país (ver acima).

Cumprimentos


----------



## CarlaD

zefirus said:


> Se me permite, Willy2008, a questão é um pouco mais complicada. Trata-se de uma característica regional. Em Salvador e outras cidades do Nordeste do Brasil, tendem a usar a form "correta" (reconhecida pelos gramáticos): Vá embora, dê uma esmola, chute a bola. No Rio e demais estados do Sudeste, ouvimos mais a forma "errada": Vai embora, dá, chuta... No Sul do país, a tendência é a de obedecer o que você citou (você e tu regendo os verbos), assim mesmo nós diríamos você, ele, ela vai e *tu vás*. Mas isso ocorre mais no Sul e em *Portugal*.



Peço desculpa mas a informação a *bold* não está correta.

O correto é:

*vai *
vá 
vamos 
ide 
vão


----------



## vemcaluisa

Quebrando com algumas noções de hierarquia das pessoas na sociedade, quase  sempre usamos 3a pessoa para se refirir a alguém, seja essa pessoa nosso  irmão, namorado, professor, padre, advogado ou outro.
Em alguns casos, para ser mais formal, se usa SENHOR(A).

(p/ um estranho na rua) O senhor sabe aonde tem um banco por aqui?
p/ a professora) A senhora pode repetir a explicação?

É claro que isso diferencia, como já mencionado acima, nas diversas regiões.

No lugar aonde eu vivo, usamos o pronome TU e suas formas (ti, te, contigo); mas conjugamos a 3a pessoa. _Tu vai sair hoje? ; Te comporta, Joana! ; Quero falar contigo sobre o que tu fez_, etc. 
Algumas pessoas  conjugam o TU conforme a regra da gramática para  mostrar distância - para o chefe ou alguém que precise se ter mais  respeito. Nos casos do dia-a-dia, é sinal de arrogância.
Se não usar essas formas, daí sim que as pessoas vão considerar "errado".


----------



## vemcaluisa

A fala e a escrita não são correspondentes, e os pronomes de tratamento  são uma das coisas mais gritantes no português brasileiro.

É preciso ter em mente que FALAR assim não é simplesmente algo errado. As línguas mudam e têm variações, e as regras ortográficas não cobrem todas elas. Por isso _tu vai_ encontrar várias formas de falar, e provavelmente muitas estarão corretas.

Não vejo porque a professora ficar falando como diz na gramática que é "certo". Na maioria das escolas já não se perde muito tempo ensinando a conjugação de TU, porque todos sabem que essa realidade já mudou aqui, e que as regras de uso são OUTRAS, e essas sim devem ser dominadas pelo aluno. Não faz sentido ensinar às crianças regras que já não existem.


----------



## zefirus

Concordo em gênero, número e grau, Vemcaluisa.


----------

